# Will he ever stop the aggression???



## Cooksmorrell (Oct 25, 2020)

I have a male and 3 female Russian tortoise. My male and female we’re fine together for six years but in the past two weeks I’ve added two additional females and ever since he has been super aggressive trying to mate. But he is nonstop biting running from one to the other so I’ve ordered a new enclosure to keep him in by himself but that makes me sad. I would love to see them all be together but my question is.... Is he acting this way because of the females being a new addition, mating season, or will this be the way he is forever?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 25, 2020)

Cooksmorrell said:


> I have a male and 3 female Russian tortoise. My male and female we’re fine together for six years but in the past two weeks I’ve added two additional females and ever since he has been super aggressive trying to mate. But he is nonstop biting running from one to the other so I’ve ordered a new enclosure to keep him in by himself but that makes me sad. I would love to see them all be together but my question is.... Is he acting this way because of the females being a new addition, mating season, or will this be the way he is forever?



Greetings. I see this is your first post, Welcome. There are a million threads here on the Forum why tortoises shouldn’t be housed together, let alone Russians. Russians need a ton of space to walk about and have their own territory. If not, bullying, aggressive behaviors, injury, excessive mating. Etc. 

How large of an enclosure do you have them all in? I’m sure many will chime in, but it’s really not best fo crowd so many Russians into a single enclosure. Your male is going about dominating the females and letting them know this is his territory - move out of here.

Try to post some pictures of your enclosure.

also, are you sure the females are all really females? 

Regardless - you are setting your torts up for bullying & aggressive behavior.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 25, 2020)

He should settle down eventually. I also have one male in with three females and it's working fine for me.

How big is your Russian yard? I get the impression you're trying to keep this group indoors. Unless you've given them a whole rom, there isn't an indoor enclosure big enough for four russians. Mine live outdoors in a 24' x 40' (appx.) space


----------



## Cooksmorrell (Oct 25, 2020)

8 x 8 but it’s winter here or they would be in the yard


----------



## Blastoise (Nov 2, 2020)

I house my two females separate from the male in the winter, but plenty of people don't. You could just let them mate and get some eggs hopefully. I think that as long as you keep an eye on them and make sure there's no wounds from biting they will be fine. He might chill out after a week or so.


----------



## Relic (Nov 3, 2020)

You might check to make sure no Viagra has inadvertently been mixed into his feed...


----------

